# Rhinestone stuck in template



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all, I have cut a template using the green rubber material. About 90% came out when I tried to pick them up. I used 2.15 mm holes for 6ss stones. I cut it twice on a Gx-24. Most stones fell right in wene I brushed them in. But then they would not come out I tried rolling the hot fix tape back and forth to get them to stick and come out. That did not work after picking as many as I could. I try to pick them out with tweezers and they were stuck in real well. Any suggestions on what I did wrong or how to correct this problem? thanks for the help


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I cut my ss6 holes at 2.4. I have tried smaller but as you experienced, the stones will go in but will not come out no matter what. Did you have glue in the holes? If glue in the holes is a problem, once you get the stones out use powder. I use a different material so you might get by with a smaller hole.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I was always told to cut my template holes 3 sizes larger then the rhinestone size so if you are cutting for a ss6 cut them at ss9 if you are cutting a ss 10 cut at ss13 and the holes will come out purfect. And no sticking in the holes.

Susan


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Before you go to the trouble of resizing and recutting, try powdering your template with good old baking soda. Works wonders on those rubbery type template materials with the sticky backings.


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

The baking soda wont have an effect on the stones adhering to material?


----------



## tprimack (Oct 11, 2010)

Try powdering your templates with baby powder.


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wont the powder stick to the bottom of the rhinestones??


----------



## tprimack (Oct 11, 2010)

It shouldn't really stick to the rhinestone. Just put a light dusting of power over the template. This will get rid of any tackiness in the holes so your rhinestones shouldn't stick any more.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I use the baby powder. It does not affect the stones at all. When the glue melts under heat in the press, it doesn't care about the little bit of powder that is there. It basically forms a barrier between any adhesive on the template and the stone when it drops into the hole.


----------

